# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  what do you plan to do this weekend

## berley

im working thur fr sat and sunday this week so i plan to have a quiet saturday afternoon maybe a bbq later on in the day then drink too much and go to work on sunday with a hangover - so whats your plans ??

----------

